# Critique My New Chiptune Track!



## Tetrachroma (Oct 6, 2016)

After a few days' work, I've put together the title track for my second chiptune album; Tetrachromacy!

Since I've listened to this song countless times during its development and have gotten used to its sound, it's hard to spot any adjustments I need to make. I'd like to make any necessary fixes before editing it all in Audacity. So please, come give it a listen and let me know what you think!

If there's _any _part of the song that you feel should be changed, I would love for you to tell me. Even if that part's as small as a single misfit note, please describe it along with what time that part plays.

Thank you for helping out!


----------



## Generic Fox (Oct 6, 2016)

I like the steady undercurrent of 16th notes throughout the song that bounces between instruments. The variation in the melody during the breakdown at 1:57 was also good. However, have you tried using the tremolo effect at 2:18 a little earlier in the song in addition to where it already is? (A little touch of it during the intro perhaps?) The tremolo at 2:18 could also play a "stronger" harmony, perhaps taken from minor 7 chords ... just not during the earlier part if you add it. Also, if I were to add vocals to this, what sort of lyrics would you prefer?


----------



## Tetrachroma (Oct 7, 2016)

Thank you for your thorough critique, I really appreciate it!



Generic Fox said:


> The tremolo at 2:18 could also play a "stronger" harmony, perhaps taken from minor 7 chords


Unfortunately, I know nothing about chords. Hell, I barely know anything about music in general. All that I've learned is based on what I've thrown together in a certain tracker program for about a year. For that arpeggio effect, I just insert a specific arpeggio editor into that channel and tweak the hexadecimal values for it. Here's a screenshot of what I mean;


Spoiler: Example











So I'm not sure how I'd adjust this to get what sounds like a minor 7 chord.

Oh, also I edited the song a bit. The bridge now transitions into different sections much more smoothly, and I added _a whopping 10 more seconds to the song!_


----------



## Generic Fox (Oct 9, 2016)

You dont have to understand music theory as long as you can hear the differences between intervals. Try minor third intervals and minor seventh intervals to get the sound of a minor 7 chord. You can listen to demos of the intervals online to get a feel for their sounds, and then tweak the settings in your tracker to make it sound like those intervals. You may have to change the notes AND settings you're using so that the intervals don't break the key. In c major, d, e, and b can be the low note to minor thirds, while d, e, g, a, and b can be the low note to minor sevenths. If you're using sharps or flats (not in c major/a minor), 8notes has a tool where to help you find your key.


----------

